# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از اول بهمن

## nima2336

سلام....اگه کسی بخاد از بهمن یا مثلا فردا شروع کنه باید تمام مباحثو از اول بخونه؟؟؟ یعنی مثلا بشینه زیست رو از فصل اول دوم بخونه یا طبق برنامه ازمون پیش بره؟؟؟؟ چون برنامه ازمون قلم چی بعد از نیمسال اول روی سوم و پیش تمرکز کرده؟؟؟ یعنی دیگه نباید دوم رو بخونیم؟؟؟؟ اگه دوم رو بخونیم باید ازمون نریم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aligolivand

بنظر من چون با وقت محدودی که دارید با بودجه بندی پیش برید 
وقتتون رو بیششر تو درسایی بزارید که بیشتر ازش تست میاد 
دیگه مث قدیما نیس 
اگه الان مجموع ریاضی و فیزیکت %70باشه برای پزشکی کافیه 
و این 35% به راحتی میشه 
امیدوارم موفق باشید

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

تابستون که میخواستم درس خوندن واسه کنکور رو شروع کنم همه میگفتن بهمن ماه  اوج نا امیدی  در طول یک سال کنکوره...ولی مثل اینکه بهمن فصل شروع دوباره و امید و انگیزه هست ..!!!!!
.
.
.
اگه میخوای تازه شروع کنی بهتره برنامه قلم چی رو کامل ول کنی .....آزمون های آزمایشی رو اگه حتی از برنامه یکی دو آزمونش عقب بمونی دیگه سخته جبران کنی........بیخیال پولی که دادی و ولش.

----------


## aligolivand

> تابستون که میخواستم درس خوندن واسه کنکور رو شروع کنم همه میگفتن بهمن ماه  اوج نا امیدی  در طول یک سال کنکوره...ولی مثل اینکه بهمن فصل شروع دوباره و امید و انگیزه هست ..!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> اگه میخوای تازه شروع کنی بهتره برنامه قلم چی رو کامل ول کنی .....آزمون های آزمایشی رو اگه حتی از برنامه یکی دو آزمونش عقب بمونی دیگه سخته جبران کنی........بیخیال پولی که دادی و ولش.


موافقم من اصلا برنامه ی قلم چی رو نمیپسندم

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pouria98

> موافقم من اصلا برنامه ی قلم چی رو نمیپسندم
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


چرا؟ نکنه شما برنامه بهتری سراغ دارید؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> چرا؟ نکنه شما برنامه بهتری سراغ دارید؟


برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی بهترین برنامه هستن.....به شرطی که از ازمون اول باهاش هماهنگ بشی و عقب نمونی....

----------


## aligolivand

> چرا؟ نکنه شما برنامه بهتری سراغ دارید؟


اره تا دلت بخواد
یه سرچ کن 
از قلم چی بهتراش هم هست

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pouria98

> اره تا دلت بخواد
> یه سرچ کن 
> از قلم چی بهتراش هم هست
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


یه دو نمونش رو میشه لطف کنی؟

----------


## mahdi100

استارتر شما هر جوری عشقت میکشه بخون و از برنامه استفاده کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yaghma

> سلام....اگه کسی بخاد از بهمن یا مثلا فردا شروع کنه باید تمام مباحثو از اول بخونه؟؟؟ یعنی مثلا بشینه زیست رو از فصل اول دوم بخونه یا طبق برنامه ازمون پیش بره؟؟؟؟ چون برنامه ازمون قلم چی بعد از نیمسال اول روی سوم و پیش تمرکز کرده؟؟؟ یعنی دیگه نباید دوم رو بخونیم؟؟؟؟ اگه دوم رو بخونیم باید ازمون نریم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟


*کاری به گذشته نداشته باشین , شروع نیمسال دوم رو برای خودتون , نقطه شروع درنظر بگیرین و با همون برنامه کانون همراه بشین,حداقل اینطور از سردرگمی نجات پیدا میکنین.
ریاضی و فیزیک رو مبحثی کار کنین , نه میرسین که کلا تمومش کنین نه اصلا برای خوندن کامل هر دو درس زمان دارین , اصلا نیازی هم به اینکار نیست.
این رو هم در نظر بگیریین که بالطبع بخاطر عقب افتادن از دروس , انرژی زیادی رو باید صرف دروسی مثل زیست و شیمی کنین*

----------


## aligolivand

> یه دو نمونش رو میشه لطف کنی؟


ببین عزیزم منم دوسال کانون بودم
اون پشتیبانی که اونجا گزاشتن کارش فقط فروش کتاب هاشونع 
به فکر من و شما هم نیس
و اونی که اون بالا نشسته برنامه رو تدوین  کرده مارو در نظر نداره
بهترین راه اینه یه مشاور خبره داشته باشی و اون برات برنامه دستی بنویسه بر اساس زندگی خودت

البته به نظر شماهم احترام میزارم حتما شما راضی هستید دیگه

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Safa021

سلام به همه....
راستش از شهریور شروع کردم برای کنکور و فارغ‌التحصیل هستم
تا آبان کانون میرفتم و بد نبود تا اینکه از آبان شل گرفتم و اربعین راهی کربلا شدیم بعد از اومدن از اونجا یه دو هفته مریض بودم
و تا الان زیاد خوب نخوندم ولی صفر نیستم
تا اینکه با اقای افشار امروز یه صحبتی کردیم و قراره تا کنکور به امید خدا با ایشون کار کنم
از نظر خودم دیگه کانون بدردم نمیخوره چون دیگه میره تو فاز نیم سال دوم و برای مایی که میخوایم ار الان یعنی بهمن شروع کنیم و تا عید یه حجم مناسبی رو جمع کنیم بدرد نمیخوره
خواستم بگم برای شروع مجدد آماده ام.. .بزن بریم

----------


## pouria98

> ببین عزیزم منم دوسال کانون بودم
> اون پشتیبانی که اونجا گزاشتن کارش فقط فروش کتاب هاشونع 
> به فکر من و شما هم نیس
> و اونی که اون بالا نشسته برنامه رو تدوین  کرده مارو در نظر نداره
> بهترین راه اینه یه مشاور خبره داشته باشی و اون برات برنامه دستی بنویسه *بر اساس زندگی خودت*
> 
> البته به نظر شماهم احترام میزارم حتما شما راضی هستید دیگه
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


برادر چرا مغلطه میکنی؟
من کاری به پشتیبان یا جناب قلمچی ندارم ، حرف من اینکه مشکل برنامه کانون چیه؟

اون جمله قرمز هم رسما تو حلقم!!!
شما قراره درس بخونی همین ، برنامه بر اساس زندگیت دیگه چیه؟

----------


## Safa021

کاملا موافقم
منم دوساله کانونم 
پشتیبان ها مفت نمی ارزن فقط برای فروش کتاب های کانون وDvd اونجان
همین

----------


## Safa021

> برادر چرا مغلطه میکنی؟
> من کاری به پشتیبان یا جناب قلمچی ندارم ، حرف من اینکه مشکل برنامه کانون چیه؟
> 
> اون جمله قرمز هم رسما تو حلقم!!!
> شما قراره درس بخونی همین ، برنامه بر اساس زندگیت دیگه چیه؟


بر اساس زندگی یعنی مطابق با شرایط درسیت و وضع خودت تا الان
ممکنه هر کسی تو یه درسی نقطه قوت و ضعفی داشته باشه
توی آزمون های آزمایشی برنامه راهبردی کانون عالیه و واقعا مهندسی شده ولی بقیه موارد میشه گفت افتضاح مثل پشتیبان ها و کتب اموزشیشون

----------


## pouria98

> کاملا موافقم
> منم دوساله کانونم 
> پشتیبان ها مفت نمی ارزن فقط برای فروش کتاب های کانون وDvd اونجان
> همین


داداش گلم راجب پشتیبان 100% موافقم اما این چه ربطی به برنامش داره؟

----------


## Safa021

> داداش گلم راجب پشتیبان 100% موافقم اما این چه ربطی به برنامش داره؟


عزیزم الان که گفتم
برنامش عالیه.....به نظرم نقص نداره
فقط به یه شرط..  ..برای کسی که از اول پیش بره نه وسط راه
در کل برنامه فقط عالیه نه چیزی دیگه

----------


## Safa021

> سلام بچه ها من میخام توکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم.ازالان میخام شروع به خوندن زیست کنم.واسه منی که اززیست چیزی بلدنیستم چه جوری شروع کنم ازچه کتاب تستی برای شروع استفاده کنم؟


باریکلا از الان
شک نکن اگه از الان با قدرت شروع کنی و پیش بری به هر رشته ای تو هر دانشگاهی بخوای میرسی
کتاب درسی +کتاب های سال به سال خیلی سبز برای زیست عالیه....
حرفه ای شدی برو الگو
ولی مطمئن باش کتاب درسی و خیلی سبز کافیه

----------


## Pourya.sh

با برنامه قلمچی پیش نرو(نظر من)
منتخب همایش ها آبان و آذر و دی دکتر افشار
فایل یک و دو برای شروع از صفر از استادم افشار گوش بده فایل اولی و دومی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pouria98

> بر اساس زندگی یعنی مطابق با شرایط درسیت و وضع خودت تا الان
> ممکنه هر کسی تو یه درسی نقطه قوت و ضعفی داشته باشه
> توی آزمون های آزمایشی برنامه راهبردی کانون عالیه و واقعا مهندسی شده ولی بقیه موارد میشه گفت افتضاح مثل پشتیبان ها و کتب اموزشیشون


ببین برادر من درس خوندن فقط یه ادم میخواد که بشینه یه جا و 10 ساعت سگ بزنه همین ... میدونم شاید همه موافق نظر من نباشن
الان یه عده از دوستان میان میگن خونمون سیل اومده ، زلزله اومده یا چه میدونم بیماری لاعلاج گرفتم اما سر جمع تا الان 20 ساعت شاید نخونده باشه
برادر من اینا همش بهانس ...



> عزیزم الان که گفتم
> برنامش عالیه.....به نظرم نقص نداره
> فقط به یه شرط..  ..برای کسی که از اول پیش بره نه وسط راه
> در کل برنامه فقط عالیه نه چیزی دیگه


این دیگه مشکل شماست نه برنامه !!!
نه تنها قلمچی بلکه تمام موسسات برنامه ای میچینن که شما از همون اول باید باهاش پیش بری
بعضی از دوستان این موقع ها میوفتن به پای مشاور که ای اقا بیا و معجزه کن اما امان از دل غافل!!! کلاهشون پس معرکس

----------


## Safa021

> با برنامه قلمچی پیش نرو(نظر من)
> منتخب همایش ها آبان و آذر و دی دکتر افشار
> فایل یک و دو برای شروع از صفر از استادم افشار گوش بده فایل اولی و دومی


استاد عالیه و حرفاش کاملا درسته
به امید خدا از هفته بعد با ایشون کار رو ادامه میدم

----------


## Pourya.sh

موفق باشی ولی امیدوارم نشه بازم هفته بعد ترش
خیلی هفته گذشته

----------


## Safa021

> ببین برادر من درس خوندن فقط یه ادم میخواد که بشینه یه جا و 10 ساعت سگ بزنه همین ... میدونم شاید همه موافق نظر من نباشن
> الان یه عده از دوستان میان میگن خونمون سیل اومده ، زلزله اومده یا چه میدونم بیماری لاعلاج گرفتم اما سر جمع تا الان 20 ساعت شاید نخونده باشه
> برادر من اینا همش بهانس ...
> 
> این دیگه مشکل شماست نه برنامه !!!
> نه تنها قلمچی بلکه تمام موسسات برنامه ای میچینن که شما از همون اول باید باهاش پیش بری
> بعضی از دوستان این موقع ها میوفتن به پای مشاور که ای اقا بیا و معجزه کن اما امان از دل غافل!!! کلاهشون پس معرکس


دوست عزیز به نظرم پاسخ های بنده رو کامل نمیخونید 
چونکه عرض کردم برای کسی که از ابتدا پیش رفته عالیه و به نظرم برنامه کانون نقص نداره
در کل بنده مایل به بحث کردن نیستم چون تقربیا 2 و نیم سال تجربه کانون دارم به خوبی به کانون و برنامه و کارهاش واقفم 
در کل برنامه برای شروه از مهر خوبه ولی نه برای کسی که چند آزمون عقب افتاده باشه مگر اینکه بتونه جبران کنه
موفق باشی

----------


## Safa021

> موفق باشی ولی امیدوارم نشه بازم هفته بعد ترش
> خیلی هفته گذشته


تا اون موقع همینجوری نمیشینم که باو
خودم برنامه خودم رو ادامه میدم دیگه

----------


## Safa021

> موفق باشی ولی امیدوارم نشه بازم هفته بعد ترش
> خیلی هفته گذشته


نه آخه باهاش هماهنگ کردم دیگه نمیشه دیرتر که

----------


## joozef

شاید باورتون نشه اما من نوعی که تا الان داشتم با خیال راحت درسمو میخوندم، با دیدن این تاپیک استرس گرفتم !!! 
با اینکه پشت کنکوری هستمو و تجربش هم دارم ! 
اومدن و سر زدن به این نوع تاپیک ها فقط باعث سردرگمی و استرس شما میشه. 
یه نصیحت برادراته: اشتباهی که من پارسال کردم رو تکرار نکنید. اینقدر تو این تاپیکا گشتم که استرس گرفتم و ناامید شدم. اونم توی بهمن. از بهمن تا کنکور دیگه هیچی نخوندم اما شدم 9هزار منطقه1 تجربی. همش از دانسته های قبلم بود  اگه ناامید نشده بودم الان داشتم آناتومی میخوندم نه فصل فتوسنتز زیست پیش دانشگاهی!! 
یادمه پارسال دقیقا توی بهمن، @MajnOOn بهم گفت که اگه از الان سفت بخونی قبولی اما من قبول نکردم. اون موقع ها خیلی باهاش رفاقت نداشتم. الان میبینم که حرفش چقدر درست بوده !! رتبش هم 900هست رفیقمون. 
لب کلام؛ فقط بخونید و دنبال مطالب حاشیه ای مثل کتاب تست و زمان خوندن تو شب و روز و الان وقت میشه یا نه و ... نباشید.

----------


## pouria98

> دوست عزیز به نظرم پاسخ های بنده رو کامل نمیخونید 
> چونکه عرض کردم برای کسی که از ابتدا پیش رفته عالیه و به نظرم برنامه کانون نقص نداره
> در کل بنده مایل به بحث کردن نیستم چون تقربیا 2 و نیم سال تجربه کانون دارم به خوبی به کانون و برنامه و کارهاش واقفم 
> در کل برنامه برای شروه از مهر خوبه ولی نه برای کسی که چند آزمون عقب افتاده باشه مگر اینکه بتونه جبران کنه
> موفق باشی


دوست من برنامه ریختن کار هر کسی نیس ، خیلی ها هم تو همین انجمن خودمون گفتم خودمون میخونیم و مشاور میگیریم و غیره و غیره اما اخرش ...
حرف من اینکه بخونید .... فقط بخونید .... چه با قلمچی چه با مشاور 
وقت رو تلف نکنید

----------


## MajnOOn

> شاید باورتون نشه اما من نوعی که تا الان داشتم با خیال راحت درسمو میخوندم، با دیدن این تاپیک استرس گرفتم !!! 
> با اینکه پشت کنکوری هستمو و تجربش هم دارم ! 
> اومدن و سر زدن به این نوع تاپیک ها فقط باعث سردرگمی و استرس شما میشه. 
> یه نصیحت برادراته: اشتباهی که من پارسال کردم رو تکرار نکنید. اینقدر تو این تاپیکا گشتم که استرس گرفتم و ناامید شدم. اونم توی بهمن. از بهمن تا کنکور دیگه هیچی نخوندم اما شدم 9هزار منطقه1 تجربی. همش از دانسته های قبلم بود  اگه ناامید نشده بودم الان داشتم آناتومی میخوندم نه فصل فتوسنتز زیست پیش دانشگاهی!! 
> یادمه پارسال دقیقا توی بهمن، @MajnOOn بهم گفت که اگه از الان سفت بخونی قبولی اما من قبول نکردم. اون موقع ها خیلی باهاش رفاقت نداشتم. الان میبینم که حرفش چقدر درست بوده !! رتبش هم 900هست رفیقمون. 
> لب کلام؛ فقط بخونید و دنبال مطالب حاشیه ای مثل کتاب تست و زمان خوندن تو شب و روز و الان وقت میشه یا نه و ... نباشید.


عشقمی تو پسر...
اقا بازم میگم بخونی 6 ماه وحشتناک زیاده و میشه رتبه های خیلی خوب اورد...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## 500

> سلام به همه....
> راستش از شهریور شروع کردم برای کنکور و فارغ‌التحصیل هستم
> تا آبان کانون میرفتم و بد نبود تا اینکه از آبان شل گرفتم و اربعین راهی کربلا شدیم بعد از اومدن از اونجا یه دو هفته مریض بودم
> و تا الان زیاد خوب نخوندم ولی صفر نیستم
> تا اینکه با اقای افشار امروز یه صحبتی کردیم و قراره تا کنکور به امید خدا با ایشون کار کنم
> از نظر خودم دیگه کانون بدردم نمیخوره چون دیگه میره تو فاز نیم سال دوم و برای مایی که میخوایم ار الان یعنی بهمن شروع کنیم و تا عید یه حجم مناسبی رو جمع کنیم بدرد نمیخوره
> خواستم بگم برای شروع مجدد آماده ام.. .بزن بریم


 :Yahoo (23):  کانون دیگه به دردت نمیخوره به جاش افشار خوبه دیگه ؟!!!! حتما موفق میشی  :Yahoo (56):  برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم . باز دوباره آب گل آلود شد و ماهیگیری آغاز  :Yahoo (5):  فقط یه لطفی کن کنکور که دادی جوابا که اومد خدا وکیلی برای اینکه یه جماعتیو کمک کرده باشی بیا کارنامه و  گزارش پیشرفتت رو تو این 5 ماه با دکتر افشار برای آیندگان توضیح بده که هم تو دنیا رستگار بشی هم تو آخرت  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## m.l.s

> استاد عالیه و حرفاش کاملا درسته
> به امید خدا از هفته بعد با ایشون کار رو ادامه میدم



برنامه آزمون رو هیچ وقت ول نکن

برنامه قلمچی رو از الآن هم میشه باهاش هماهنگ شد ...

نیازی به برنامه ریز نداری

امیدوارم موفق شی

----------


## Safa021

> کانون دیگه به دردت نمیخوره به جاش افشار خوبه دیگه ؟!!!! حتما موفق میشی  برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم . باز دوباره آب گل آلود شد و ماهیگیری آغاز  فقط یه لطفی کن کنکور که دادی جوابا که اومد خدا وکیلی برای اینکه یه جماعتیو کمک کرده باشی بیا کارنامه و  گزارش پیشرفتت رو تو این 5 ماه با دکتر افشار برای آیندگان توضیح بده که هم تو دنیا رستگار بشی هم تو آخرت


شک نکن اینو یادم میمونه عزیزم
حتما میزارم و اصن برای تو خصوصا شخصی میفرستم

----------


## 500

> شک نکن اینو یادم میمونه عزیزم
> حتما میزارم و اصن برای تو خصوصا شخصی میفرستم


 :Yahoo (6): بسیار متشکرم البته به شخصه برای شما آرزوی موفقیت دارم اما افشارم خوب میشناسم برای همین 

منم یادم میمونه و منتظره گزارش و کارنامه شما هستم نه به خاطره شما بلکه به خاطره روشن شدن مسائل

 دیگه

----------


## Pourya.sh

> شک نکن اینو یادم میمونه عزیزم
> حتما میزارم و اصن برای تو خصوصا شخصی میفرستم


دوست عزیز برنامه کانون برای کسی که میخاد از 0 صروع کنه بدرد نمیخوره و گرنه خیلی قبولش دارم 
دوم برنامه کانون میخاد از فصل اسیدو باز شروع کنه به نظر خودت به عقلت رجوع کن ایا کسی که صفره اسدو باز میتونه شروع مناسبی باشه؟

----------


## atena.p

> سلام....اگه کسی بخاد از بهمن یا مثلا فردا شروع کنه باید تمام مباحثو از اول بخونه؟؟؟ یعنی مثلا بشینه زیست رو از فصل اول دوم بخونه یا طبق برنامه ازمون پیش بره؟؟؟؟ چون برنامه ازمون قلم چی بعد از نیمسال اول روی سوم و پیش تمرکز کرده؟؟؟ یعنی دیگه نباید دوم رو بخونیم؟؟؟؟ اگه دوم رو بخونیم باید ازمون نریم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟


با ازمون نمیتونی زیست و شیمی رو تموم کنی!از الان یه برنامه شخصی برای4ازمون اخرسنجش  بریز واسه خودت :Yahoo (3):

----------


## nima2336

خب بنابر گفته هاتون یا باید ازمون رو ول کنم بشینم مباحث رو از اول بخونم.....یا ازمون برم و مطابق برنانه از مون پیش برم.....یا ازمون برم هم مطابق ازمون پیش برم هم مطالبی رو که عقب موندم رو جبران کنم که این خیلی سخته

----------


## aCe

> کاملا موافقم
> منم دوساله کانونم 
> پشتیبان ها مفت نمی ارزن فقط برای فروش کتاب های کانون وDvd اونجان
> همین


دادا میگم نمیشه کانون بریم کتاباشو نخریم ؟ آخه من تازه میخوام برم کانون 
جسارتآ دوس دارم نظرتون رو در مورد "نیازمند راهنمایی دوستان از صفر تا هدف !" بدونم 
خیلی ممنون  :Y (694):

----------


## a.z.s

> دادا میگم نمیشه کانون بریم کتاباشو نخریم ؟ آخه من تازه میخوام برم کانون 
> جسارتآ دوس دارم نظرتون رو در مورد "نیازمند راهنمایی دوستان از صفر تا هدف !" بدونم 
> خیلی ممنون


کتابارو اگه با مدیر حرف بزنی شاید قبول کنه
اگه قبول نتکرد زرد عمومی و اختصاصی بردار که به دردت بخوره

----------


## nzn

اره میشه بپیچون بگو دارم و اینا من که نگرفتم.

----------


## Safa021

> دادا میگم نمیشه کانون بریم کتاباشو نخریم ؟ آخه من تازه میخوام برم کانون 
> جسارتآ دوس دارم نظرتون رو در مورد "نیازمند راهنمایی دوستان از صفر تا هدف !" بدونم 
> خیلی ممنون


بله میشه نگیرید. ..  اگر برای ثبت نام رفتید و گفتن کتاب و Dvd ها رو بگیر بگو از دوستم گرفتم دارم
و اگر خواستن بین آزمون ها و همون آزمون اول بهت کتاب بدن بگو خودم از بیرون گرفتم و در کل قبول نکن و با کسی رودربایستی نداشته باش
مخصوصا پشتیبان و مدیر گروه

----------


## Safa021

> دوست عزیز برنامه کانون برای کسی که میخاد از 0 صروع کنه بدرد نمیخوره و گرنه خیلی قبولش دارم 
> دوم برنامه کانون میخاد از فصل اسیدو باز شروع کنه به نظر خودت به عقلت رجوع کن ایا کسی که صفره اسدو باز میتونه شروع مناسبی باشه؟


اینکه کاملا حق با شماس...مگه میشه بخوای مشتق رو بخونی بدون هیچی دونستن از حد و مثلثات و تابع ؟؟؟
ولی برای سایر دوستان میگم
اگر میبینید میتونید به کانون برسید و کاملا هماهنگید باهاش عالیه
ولی اگر خودت واقعا مردونه میبینی نمیرسی بشین مشتی و مردونه برنامه بریز ..روش هم تو انجمن ببین یا هرچیزی و کسی دیگه
تا آزمون سنجش خودت رو برسون
بعد از اون برو سراغ مرور و جمع بندی
بنظرم این روش عالیه و دوستام تو پارسال جواب داد

----------


## Safa021

> بسیار متشکرم البته به شخصه برای شما آرزوی موفقیت دارم اما افشارم خوب میشناسم برای همین 
> 
> منم یادم میمونه و منتظره گزارش و کارنامه شما هستم نه به خاطره شما بلکه به خاطره روشن شدن مسائل
> 
>  دیگه


ممنون شما هم موفق باشی
موفقیت من تو کنکور که به درس خوندم ربط داره داداش نه افشار
فقط میشه تو خصوصی بگی چرا با افشار حال نمیکنی مگه مشاورت بوده؟؟؟
ممنون اگه جواب بدی

----------


## nima2336

بابت نظراتتون ممنون

----------


## 500

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Safa021


ممنون شما هم موفق باشی
موفقیت من تو کنکور که به درس خوندم ربط داره داداش نه افشار
فقط میشه تو خصوصی بگی چرا با افشار حال نمیکنی مگه مشاورت بوده؟؟؟
ممنون اگه جواب بدی


دادش پیغام خصوصی من کار نمیکنه مجبور شدم این جا بهت جواب بدم 
نه داداش فکر کن من 1000 تومن بدم دست این جور آدما   به نظر من شما هم اگه داری قلم چی میدی سعی کن برنامه قلم چیو برای خودت  شخصی سازی کنی یعنی از درس های هر آزمون یه چند تایی که پیش نیاز نداره  مخصوصا عمومیا برای قلم چی بخون بقیه درسارو هم با برنامه خودت برو جلو  اینجوری وقتی آزمون میدی کم کم تو هر آزمون پیشرفت میکنی و وقتی میبینی که  رتبت داره بهتر میشه ( حتی اگه 1 نفر بیای پایین تر ) روحیه میگیری و بهتر  درس میخونی یعنی من جای تو بودم حد اقل 2 تا عمومی مثل معارف و زبانو با  قلم چی هماهنگ میکردم تو اختصاصیم بصورت مبحثی هماهنگ میشدم مخصوصا درسایی  که زوج کتاب داره مثل شیمی 2 و شیمی 3 یا فیزیک 3 و فیزیک 1و2 الانم که  شروع نیمسال دوم و داره از اول شروع میکنه که بهترین فرصت برای استارته من  اگه جای شما بودم برای آزمون بعدی که جمع بندی نیمسال پایس زیست 1 و معارف 2  و زبان 3 رو کلا تو 2 هفته میبستم_

----------


## HAMED19

سلام بچه ها به نظرشما کدوم اینا درست تره درمورد دروس شیمی-زیست-زمین-دینی-ادبیات ...1)تمام کردن یک پایه بعد شروع کردن به پایه دیگه   2)همزمان پیش بردن دو پایه با هم ..

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام بچه ها به نظرشما کدوم اینا درست تره درمورد دروس شیمی-زیست-زمین-دینی-ادبیات ...1)تمام کردن یک پایه بعد شروع کردن به پایه دیگه   2)همزمان پیش بردن دو پایه با هم ..



سلام
با توجه به تست های کنکور سال های اخیر که بصورت تلفیقی و از هر سه پایه میدن به نظرم پیش بردن دوپایه باهم!!
مخصوصا برای زیست که مفهومی شده باید فصل های مرتبط با هم رو باهم خوند که بشه تست ها رو جواب داد!

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام بچه ها به نظرشما کدوم اینا درست تره درمورد دروس شیمی-زیست-زمین-دینی-ادبیات ...1)تمام کردن یک پایه بعد شروع کردن به پایه دیگه   2)همزمان پیش بردن دو پایه با هم ..


دقيقا پيش بردن دو پايه با هم


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

ترم آتی بتونم 20واحد بردارم و از همین بهمن شروع کنم!

یه موفقیته !

----------

